# BASIC POWER ROUTINE



## chris jenkins

IVE NOTICED LATELY THAT A FEW OF THE LADS ON HERE HAVE BEEN INTERESTED IN POWERLIFTING, SO IVE ADDED THIS ROUTINE IF ANYBODY WOULD LIKE TO TRY IT. IT'S AS BASIC AS THEY COME, NICE AND EASY. HOPE YOU ENJOY IT.

leg curls/3 sets of 8 reps very light weight-warm up

mon: squat/ 6sets -work up to your 3 rep max the first week then the following week work up to your 5 rep max. alternate between the two every week.

leg press 3 sets of 6 reps

stiff legged deadlifts/work up to your 3 rep max the first week then the following week work up to your 5 rep max. alternate between the two every week.

weds:bench press/6 sets work up to your 3 rep max the first week then the following week work up to your 5 rep max. alternate between the two every week.

incline dumbell press/ 3 sets of 6 reps

dips/3 sets of 6 reps

fri:deadlift/6sets -work up to your 3 rep max the first week then the following week work up to your 5 rep max. alternate between the two every week.

rack lockouts/3 sets of 6 reps-bar must be just below knees

seated rows/ 3 sets of 6 reps

bent over rows/3 sets of 6 reps

bent over dumbell raises/3 sets of 6 reps-very strict-focus on your rear delts-imagine sombody has placed there finger in the centre of your back and your trying to crush it with your back.

shoulder shrugs/ 3 sets of 6 reps

sat: standing shoulder press/6sets -work up to your 3 rep max the first week then the following week work up to your 5 rep max. alternate between the two every week.

side lateral raises/3 sets of 6 reps

close grip bench press/3 sets of 6 reps

extensions/3 sets of 6 reps

standing barbell curl/3 sets of 6 reps

seated preacher curls/3 sets of 6 reps

*after every workout alternate between abdominals and calves.

abs-hanging leg raises/crunches 6 sets of 10 reps

calves- standing calf raises/seated calf raises 6 sets of 10 reps

*its a basic routine, give it a try for a few weeks, you can alter it to suit your self and goals. make sure that your taking in enough protein and carbs or all the training in the world wont make you bigger and stronger, also keep your water levels up.


----------



## robdog

Just moved this mate cause i rekon its a good way to get started on the powerlifting route.

Infact ill sticky it so anyone interested can have a good read.


----------



## chris jenkins

cool, just try it for a few weeks mate see how it goes.


----------



## chris jenkins

make sure you log your progress, move up 2.5-10kgs every week on your compound movements.


----------



## robdog

chris jenkins said:


> make sure you log your progress, move up 2.5-10kgs every week on your compound movements.


I wont be giving it a try until my back is fixed mate. I do want to get more into power movements but until the physio has told me whats wrong with my back i aint doing squats or deads.


----------



## chris jenkins

DONT BLAME YOU MATE, HOPEFULY YOU WILL BE BETTER SOON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robdog

I hope so to mate. TBH i need an MRI scan i think but because im going through the national health they are the last resort. Ive had an Xray but i didnt think that would show anything. Physio is next but that can take up to 12 weeks.


----------



## chris jenkins

after you get the all clear-good mornings good mornings good mornings, get that back strong.


----------



## samurai691436114498

chris jenkins said:


> after you get the all clear-good mornings good mornings good mornings, get that back strong.


When you talk about these ^^^^, are you talking about the sort you see a lot of BBers do or the heavier bent knee type that seem to be the favourites of Power lifters.

Also worth explaining the differences if you can (im sure id get it wrong).

Also cant do these heavy ATM, bloomin hamstring injury (didnt realise how much it effects so many of the lifts)


----------



## big pete

bent knee GMs are a beast for the hams!

supersetting light squats with GMs is great for overall strength


----------



## Deano!

would like to go into power lifting eventualy So in about 6 months i will give it a go


----------



## stocky24

just quick question whats rack lock outs?


----------



## Guest

stocky24 said:


> just quick question whats rack lock outs?


Deadlifts within a rack thus reducing your range of motion (use heavier weights than from the floor).


----------



## joepeeps

This is a great routine..but my question is that it seems like a lot of volume...4 days a week..hope this isn't a dumb question but is this routine aimed at natural lifters??don't mean any offence btw but i'm just interested in why their are so many exercises..a lot of natural routines i have seen have much less volume than this but having seen how much you lift obviously you know your stuff!!!


----------



## Bulldozer

joepeeps said:


> This is a great routine..but my question is that it seems like a lot of volume...4 days a week..hope this isn't a dumb question *but is this routine aimed at natural lifters*??don't mean any offence btw but i'm just interested in why their are so many exercises..a lot of natural routines i have seen have much less volume than this but having seen how much you lift obviously you know your stuff!!!


Its a bloody good question mate if you ask me.

I would personally say NO. Its not for a natty lifter.

Too many workout days and too much volume and force. I reckon i would soon burn out on it personally.


----------



## chris jenkins

I would cut the exercises down and work around 3 days. mon -bench wed's - squat's friday - deadlift's. Drop all other assistance exercises and just focus on the three big lift's for a few week's.

At the moment my routine is something like this:

mon : max effort bench / shoulder's / tricep's / rear delt's

wed's: box squat / ham's / band work / abdominal's - core / calves

friday : deadlift with band's or chains / back work / core

sat : speed bench with 50-60% of my shirted bench (this is a very light workout)


----------



## joepeeps

Thanks chris..thought that previous workout load was a bit on the high side!!I'm doing a three day split similar to that one above but i don't have the speed bench day..and my gym doest have bands or chains sadly so no Westside stuff for me lol..i don't like 4 day splits so i might start throwing the speed bench in at the end of my deadlift and back day instead but thanks again for the tips.


----------



## chris jenkins

No problem Joe mate, the guy who own's the gym I train at purchased some band's when he was over training with the Westsider's. I have found they have helped, I still hit my heavyest set's without the band's.

Worth investing in some if you want to mix your training up a bit, I didnt want to use them at first was stuck in my ways a bit. Have to change with the times I guess bro.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

:bump: sorry guys haven't got time to read now as am work but will read as am interested in this sort of thing as bully and a few others have been telling me about it!


----------



## joepeeps

Problem i have tho is no one in my gym uses bands and i have never tried them tho read a lot about the benefits of bands and boards..some big lads at my gym but i think the Westside stuff has yet to infiltrate the place lol!!


----------



## chris jenkins

I have got a little stronger using them, worth investing bro 

Read away Chris mate, I post at work also lol


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Chris what are you currently weighing in at? also are you a natty trainer who do you use?

Also if you don't mind what is your day to day diet?

Sorry for all the questions but just want to get a perspective on this sort of thing


----------



## Bulldozer

chris jenkins said:


> I would cut the exercises down and work around 3 days. mon -bench wed's - squat's friday - deadlift's. Drop all other assistance exercises and just focus on the three big lift's for a few week's.
> 
> At the moment my routine is something like this:
> 
> mon : max effort bench / shoulder's / tricep's / rear delt's
> 
> wed's: box squat / ham's / band work / abdominal's - core / calves
> 
> friday : deadlift with band's or chains / back work / core
> 
> sat : speed bench with 50-60% of my shirted bench (this is a very light workout)


Could you expand more on your workout please Chris.

Exercise's, sets, reps ??


----------



## Big_Dan

I was using the bands before christmas ,

found they really helped with my explosive strength,

also been experimenting with the chains , found they really helped my

close-grip benching alot , as well as my other lifts,

that first routine u posted up , was quite similar to the one i was using early last year, found it reli helped build my foundations , to my training !!

speak soon guys


----------



## cmaxm

thanks


----------



## Si Train

Bit of a newb question but how do you workout your 3 and 5 rep max?


----------



## Metalman

be starting this once ive got sorted at the gym, looks a good solid routine!


----------



## nath_pye

New to the site but i get all my routines from here:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/workout.php?days=%3D+5&goal=Build+Muscle&type=Split&exercisenumber=BETWEEN+3+AND+6&sets=&order=days&checked=YES

Struggling with my diet at the minute more than anything. any tips...


----------

